# Play Station 2 - Problema de lectura



## Deathmasck (Oct 7, 2006)

Antes que nada Salu2 mi problema es el siguiente:

Mi play station 2 hace 9 meses que me lo compre y como a los dos meses de comprarmelo le mande a poner el chip para que agarre las copias de los juegos y pasaron dos meses y ya leeia o agarraba  con dificutad los juegos copia de formato dvd (son de los que juego mas) ya saben los discos que son morados del area de lectura y a hora hasta la fechja no los agarra pero si lee o agarra las copias que no son formato dvd o sea los juegos que tienen los videos extraidos para que quepan en un disco de 700MB y ese tipo de discos me los lee o agarra sin ninguna dificultad pero los dvd no 

¿que cren que le tenga que hcaer en una pagina me dijeron que solo necesitaba un ajuste de laser para que lea mejor los discos y ya los agarre Ustedes que creen?

Salu2


----------



## WILSON NAULAGUARI PAUTA (Oct 30, 2006)

lo que ouedes hacer es cambiar  el chipo de mejor calidad de eso de pende mucho la lectura de los cds piratas.


----------



## Chen_D_N_A (Nov 28, 2006)

ok esto ya lo avia escuchado des armalo y aprieta los tornillos del laser 

eso le funsiona a un amigo


----------



## microloquillo (Nov 28, 2006)

Hola primero el chip lo que hace es una descodificación binaria por eso se coloca segundo el problema que tenes no es por el macpro sino por un problema de calibración o de suciedad esas maquinas esas maquinas producen mucho magnetismo lo que vas a tener que hacer es limpiarla con alcohol izo propílico y calibrar el lente de la parte de atrás del mismo.
Sugiero que antes de hacerlo te comuniques con migo a. Desde ya conta con migo.


----------



## Luis Manuel Torres (Dic 28, 2009)

Hola colegas!! Felicitaciones en este fin de año y mucha prosperidad y paz para el 2010!!

Actualmente tengo en mi mesa una consola playstation2 del tipo slim, la que ha dejado de leer el formato DVD, incluyendo los juegos, he revisado minuciosamente la cinta flex y no aprecio rotura o maltrato alguno, de la misma manera he dado mantenimiento al conjunto pick up, sin resultado alguno tampoco he tenido resultado revisando la emision del laser dvd, calibrando estarealmente no me queda más que pensar en el desgaste del lector

Les pido me ayuden, si tienen la experiencia en este tipo de problemas

Saludos

Luis


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 29, 2009)

por casualidad esta chipeada para que lea copias piratas?? puede ser 3 cosas, el chip(si lo tiene), el lector que no quiere mas lola, y muy raras veces se jode el mother

saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 30, 2009)

Lo más seguro es que sea el lector.
Cerca del bazar donde voy, hay un tecnico que tiene un cerro de PS2 por reparar. La razón: El sistema lector.

Llevalo con un buen tecnico a que lo diagnostique.

Saludos.


----------



## jorger (Dic 30, 2009)

Zeta tiene razón.
Puedes hacer una cosa:
Intenta engañar a la consola para que parezca que halla un dvd dentro,para ver si funciona el láser del dvd viendo si éste se enciende (se reconoce muy bien,es una luz roja viva la que emite).
El inconveniente de eso es que no sé como vas a hacerlo.En la ps1 se puede hacer facilmente aunque claro,es una consola mucho más simple..que la ps2..

No se si te puede servir de algo,pero la ps2 slim tiene buena fama por fallos de lectura de dvds al poco tiempo.Yo mismo pregunté a algunos amigos y algunos tuvieron esa mala pasada..los otros que no la tienen no la recomiendan..
Cuánto tiempo tiene tu ps2?
Si está pirateada,cuánto tiempo lleva con el chip?
Un saludo.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 30, 2009)

yo la tengo desde hace un par de año, chipeada, y nunca tuve ni tengo problemas de lectura, y eso que la uso bastante. lo unico malo es uqe no me lee los de ps1, pero eso es por que no que le falla al chip(y no le pude discutir a nadie por uqe el que hacia ese trabajo era yo). para hacer lo que dice jorger simplente fijate que abriendo la tapa, al costado derecho de donde esta el lector, cerca de la bisagra, hay un pedacito de plastico en la tapa que empuja un pulsador en el mother, empuja ese pulsador son un escarbadiente o destornilladorcito y para la maquina es como sei estuviera cerrada la tapa, ahi te das cuenta si funca el lector y si tiene la velocidad normal.

saludos


----------



## electrodan (Dic 30, 2009)

Cuidado con el laser.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 30, 2009)

electrodan dijo:


> Cuidado con el laser.



En los ojos!!!


----------



## jorger (Dic 31, 2009)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> ... ahi te das cuenta si funca el lector y si tiene la velocidad normal.
> 
> saludos


Si,y cuando pruebes el dvd,también se tiene que ver un pequeño movimiento del cabezal del laser hacia los lados si funciona correctamente,sin ruidos extraños.

No sé que ajustes más tendrá la ps2 slim aparte de calibrar la potencia del láser.
Yo tengo el modelo grande y tiene como 3 o 4 ajustes distintos,uno de ellos era la potencia del láser,otro era la inclinación lateral del cabezal con respecto a la horizontal del disco,y el que falta era la inclinación de lo que es todo el conjunto de la guía del cabezal del láser...

Un saludo.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 2, 2010)

hace rato qeu no abro una ps2 slim, asi que no me acuerdo, pero si recuerdo que a la grande se le podia hacer bastante para no tener que cambiar el laser por un buen tiempo

saludos


----------



## jorger (Ene 3, 2010)

Cierto,creo que la grande es de lo mejorcito en consolas para no tener que cambiar el láser por una buena temporda..


----------



## Luis Manuel Torres (Ene 4, 2010)

Colegas, gracias por los comentarios, realmente es así como plantean, primero esta consola no está chipeada, y realmente las slim, como esta, tienen pocos ajustes a realizar en lo que respecta a la altura e inclinacion del lente que va directamente con el enfoque del laser, este trabaja, emite, hace los movimientos de tracking y enfoque pero hasta ahi, no lee los dvd de ningun tipo, ya les decía que traté de ajustar la ganancia y no tuve resultados, es practicamente seguro que el laser DVD este agotado...

saludos

Luis


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 4, 2010)

guarda con confiarse, me ha pasado que abri maquinas con la idea de cambiarle el laser y resultaba ser el integrado controlador del laser, si te podes conseguir un modulito laser completo solo para probar antes de comprarlo va a ser mejor, por las dudas no mas


saludos


----------



## vicente0013 (May 21, 2010)

HOLA A TODOS, HACE TIEMPO YO ARrEGLE MI PS2 SLIM POR QUE SE ME QUEBRO la lente del laser y compre una unidad de laser en mercado libre  y se la puse y no jalo, despues baje en internet un manual de reparacion de ps2 , entonces en ese manual decia como cambiar la bobina de la lente y cuanto debe de medir, si media 3 a 5 ohm estaba buena si media a bajo de 3 parece ke estaba mala o ya no servia, lo que hice yo es cambiar la bobina del que compre que estaba buena con tuy lente y la puse y hasta la fecha sigue funcuonando mmi ps2 chipiadoo, suerteee con ps2


----------



## miguelm203 (Jun 28, 2010)

el lente. viva la ps2 grande !!! si se la tiras a alguien lo bajas ! hace 6 años mas o menos que tengo la grande y me paso q*UE* los juegos q*UE* deje de jugar seguido no los lee ( un 60% de los que deje de jugar ) y los need for speed (carbono y undercovered) no los lee


----------



## jorger (Jun 29, 2010)

miguelm203 dijo:


> el lente. viva la ps2 grande !!! si se la tiras a alguien lo bajas ! hace 6 años mas o menos que tengo la grande y me paso q*UE* los juegos q*UE* deje de jugar seguido no los lee ( un 60% de los que deje de jugar ) y los need for speed (carbono y undercovered) no los lee


 
Limpiaste la lente alguna vez?
Revisaste alguna vez la parte mecánica del módulo laser para fijarte de que no estuviera seca (sin grasa) y llena de polvo?
Te lo digo porque a mí me pasó una vez con una PS2 grande que me trajeron con el tema del hdd y tal (la compré en ebay).Por dentro estaba echa un asco (le costaba muchíiiisimo leer los cd´s que arrancaba el programa del hdd).
Fue limpiarlo todo, ajustar un par de cosillas y engrasar un poco (sin pasarse) y como nueva.Leía todo como un tiro, incluidos los dvd´s (originales claro) .

Un saludo.


----------



## Sagaz79 (Jul 4, 2010)

Hola, trata de probar cambiando el flex de la lente por uno nuevo o en buen estado, yo tenía el mismo problema con uno y eso fué la solución, a simple vista el flex puede engañarte así que te aconsejo cambiarlo para salir de dudas. Saludos.


----------

